# Clomid - Ovarian Cancer Link.....



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I am not on Clomid yet, but have been TTC for 18 months now. Did fall naturally in Feb, but ended up in a m/c and ectopic at 5/6 weeks (lost left tube too). This was a surprise cos had BT's done for days 21 etc.. by my endo specialist and they showed I don't ovulate every month  
I was then referred to fertility guy who is letting me try for another few months - see him again in Dec to go onto Clomid. My big concern is that my Aunt had fertility treatment (noone knows what was actually wrong etc.. but i have a hunch it was probably endo!!) she had 2 boys eventually. But, died at aged 54 of ovarian cancer and was told *YES* it could be cos of fertility treatments etc..

Obviously, this is a huge worry for me as it can be hereditary too  so, I do want to go onto Clomid but really scared to do it!!

I did ask the fertility spec about it, but he said it's ok to take it for 6 months, but then there is a risk after that!!! Well, that didn't reassure me much to be honest cos if it can do it after 6 months -then it means it can cause it  

I just wondered if any of you have been given any info re this ??

Sorry to waffle on. Thanks in advance 

Jo x

PS. My other worry is my body doesn't do any kind of meds or vits well and ill probably get every side effect possible!!


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jo

So sorry to hear about your Aunt and about all you have been through so far too.

I had clomid for 6 months a few years back. At the time I had read alot about the links to Ovarian Cancer and like you had heard that it was 'safe' to use for 6 months. Although saying that my gynae consultant tried to prescribe another 6 months until  I said no. When I finally got to see the medical director at the private clinic I am now at he was very scathing about the blanket use of clomid and the 'one size fits all' approach of nhs hospitals in dishing it out to people. Clearly it does work for lots of girls and how wonderful to fall pg after just a few courses of tablets however I think you do have to think hard before you venture down the clomid route. 

In retrospect I should never have taken it. I had undiagnosed endo and we have male factor problems so the chances of it working were slim. I was not scanned at all on all six cycles. I had 2 x Day 21 blood tests at my own request which did indicate I had ovulated but as I said with male factor I think it was unlikely to work. My periods have never been the same since I took it. I had worse side effects on the Clomid than I have had on IVF drugs!!

I think if you do use Clomid you need to be under a really good doctor who understands the nature of your infertility and monitors you very carefully throughout your cycles.

With one tube and the m/c you have already suffered maybe its worth going to a reputable clinic to get a second opinion before you go down the nhs route. I sooooooooo wish I had done this. I didn't know that you could get a referral to a private clinic direct from your GP so I got stuck in the NHS system for years and have ultimately ended up where I could have been 3 years ago had I known how the system worked.

A private consultation should only set you back a few hundred pounds max and you would not be obligated to use that clinic if you didn't feel comfortable. You could use the HFEA guide to choose one or two reputable and successful clinics maybe??

This may not be the route you wish to choose but I just thought I would post to you as I wish I had known 3 years ago what I know now. My personal view is that NHS gynae consultants are not experts in infertility and are often uneducated about the latest advancements in the fertility field.

I hope I haven't offended you or worried you. I just wanted to give you the beneft of my experience even though it wasn't a positive one. My experience is different though to alot of girls who have got on well with Clomid and are now mummies as a result.

Good luck to you

Nicky x


----------



## Twinkle75 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have sent you a personal message.

x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks so much both of you for replying.

My fertility specialist does have an excellent reputation so I feel fairly happy with him in that sense. But, I just think medics tend to give out drugs too easily without looking at the long term effects/risks (in all fields!). Nicky, sorry to hear abut your bad exp's with the NHS - it can be frustrating.

thanks again. x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi There

I know how you feel.  I was put on Clomid last year as I do not ovulate so really had no choice in the matter.  Started on 50mg and was put up to 100mg after 2 months but sadly did not conceive.  That course ended in December last year and in June this year was put back on Clomid.  After 3 cycles on 50mg (which annoyed me since that dose didnt work last time) and my gynae being on holiday when the results of 2 of my day 21s came back I took matters into my own hands and upped the clomid to 100mg and made an appointment to see my GP.  I told her that my gynae has put me on 12 months (yes you read that right!) of Clomid and that i was annoyed due to increased cancer risk not to mention 3 wasted months taking a doseage that was doing me no good.

Apparently the risk of ovarian cancer is tiny.  The overall risk of ovarian cancer is low and with clomid the increased risk isnt huge but its still an increase so they have to make you aware.  I was told too that ovarian cancer tends to be related to the frequency of your ovulation.  Since I have not ovulated for many years, if at all unmedicated, he said my chances were low.  I hope he is right!

My GP and I have decided that we will do 6 months more of Clomid then abandon that treatment and wait for my name to come to top of IUI and IVF waiting lists.  Its hard for me since I dont ovulate unmedicated so I need to always weigh up am I prepared to take on the cancer risk in order to conceive?  Doesnt seem like a fair swap to me.

Whatever journey you take I wish you best of luck.  If you need to take Clomid for 6 months then take it but make sure you get a day 21 test EVERY month (my GP has taken over my monitoring since my gynae wont do this for me) to make sure you are ovulating so they can increase the dose immediately - thats been my biggest frustration of all.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for your reply Witchie  

I cant believe your gynae put you back on 50mg when it wasnt working originally - DOH!!  How annoying for you. Glad your GP is more useful!! Good Luck too. I think after reading stuff on here and a bit on the old net I will take it for a few months at least as to be honest I think my chances are fairly low now cos of my age (nearly 36), only one tube and dont ovulate every month!!

Good Luck    Jo xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've done 6 months of clomid, incluing 3 with Met, and currnetly on a break. But my cons has said he wants me to do another 3 month of the combined treatment before going onto IVF. He didn't even make any mention of increased chances of OV cancer. Will defo ask about it though.

xxx


----------

